# Using EPDM instead of felt weed control



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

jpream said:


> So anybody asking for advice that doesn't happen to be in the same trade as you are you just tell to go take a hike. Great business model. I'm sure you'll go far.


Quoted for posterity.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Judas Priest. 🙄

This isn’t hard to comprehend. This is a forum FOR THOSE PROFESSIONALLY EMPLOYED IN THE *BUILDING* TRADES. 

There are other forums for those NOT employed in the building trades. This is not one of those “other” forums. DIYCHATROOM.com is.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Judas Priest. 🙄


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

jpream said:


> So anybody asking for advice that doesn't happen to be in the same trade as you are you just tell to go take a hike. Great business model. I'm sure you'll go far.


You aren't a construction trade contractor. Take a hike


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

jpream said:


> I'll get the same problems as I currently do even with the heavy woven poly (which based on my conversation with the nursery I bought it from, I'm already using) or epdm if I cover it with something that traps material so don't spend the $. Got it. Thank you to those that offered advice.


The cardboard box plant I used to work at had surplus rubber mats, used to stop huge rolls of paper from sliding In trucks or rail cars.
About 20” x 20”. 

Plenty of us used the rubber mats to prevent grass or weeds from growing.

Covered with bark or gravel, the mats wouldn’t allow weeds to get their roots too deep.

They were certainly worth the price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

jpream said:


> I did.. They said they don't use the rubber because it would cost too much so he doesn't have any experience with it.
> 
> What would _you _do if you had the rubber? No body I've talked to has any experience with it? Have any of you tried it?


It sounds like it would be great protection for future rodent burrows.

Instead, try a thicker course of crushed stone w/ stone dust, topped with your ornamental stone of choice. Landscape fabric under the decorative, if you want. Any future weeds will pull easily.

Or spray with weed control stuff every so often.


----------

